# Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...



## Kirahi (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr 

Nach einigem stöbern habe ich mich einfach mal hier registriert und ich muss sagen: je mehr ich lese, desto mehr Fragen tauchen irgendwie bei mir auf und gleichzeitig werde ich immer hibbeliger (der "Schein" ist für den nächsten Termin bei uns, also im November geplant, bin also im Grunde die Vorstufe von blutiger Anfängerin  ).
Ich habe mich vor lauter Ungeduld, weil die Vorbereitungskurse natürlich auch noch ein wenig hin sind, schon auf einer Online-Lernseite angemeldet (weiss nicht genau ob Links dazu als Werbung gesehen werden) und arbeite mich da momentan noch sehr unsicher durch die Fragen^^
Ein paar Fragen tauchen jedoch immer wieder auf bei mir und vielleicht wär der ein oder andere so nett mir da weiterzuhelfen:

Gibt es eine Seite, die relativ "Anfängerfreundlich" die verschiedenen Angelarten erklärt? Also mit Angelarten meine ich Ansitzangeln, Stippangeln ect. Einiges wird ja aus den verschiedenen Erzählungen hier schon klar, aber hätte gerne mal eine übersichtliche...nun ja...Übersicht  Alles was ich im Netz gefunden habe setzte dann doch ein bestimmtes Vorwissen vorraus...

Wie gut bereitet der Kurs/die Prüfung einen auf den "Ernstfall" vor? Würdet ihr sagen, jemand, der die Prüfung bestanden hat ist fit fürs Wasser ohne Hilfe vom Verein/ auch angelnden Freunden? Klar gibt es immer Leute, die sich für die Prüfung zusammenreißen und danach auf alle Gesetze/Regeln sch..... aber die meine ich jetzt mal nicht, es geht mir nur um den Umfang des lernens 


So das wars erst einmal ich danke euch im Vorraus für eure Hilfe 

LG
Kirahi


----------



## TimSchmidt (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

Stell dir deinen Kfz Führerschein ohne praktische Prüfung und fahrstunden vor. Dann haste die Antwort 

Ohne "Lehrer" in der Praxis ist es denk ich relativ schwer.


----------



## Black-Death (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

also die grundlegenden sachen kann man sich wohl durch intensives studieren von beiträgen und videos beibringen. aber sobald es etwas tiefer in die materie gehen soll wird es schwierig.

und wenn du jetzt schon hibbelig bist, dann warte mal ab wenn du deinen schein hast es aber noch a****kalt ist


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*



TimSchmidt schrieb:


> Stell dir deinen Kfz Führerschein ohne praktische Prüfung und fahrstunden vor. Dann haste die Antwort ��
> 
> Ohne "Lehrer" in der Praxis ist es denk ich relativ schwer.



Das trift es mMn auf den Punkt! 

Wenn du keine Angelnden Freunde hast empfiehlt es sich das du dich in nem Verein anmeldest denn die Vorbereitungskurse und Prüfungen habne mit der Realität am Wasser äußerst wenig zu tun#q


----------



## Kirahi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht so schnell Antworten zu bekommen, lieben Dank schonmal 

Ja dass Theorie und Praxis da doch weit auseinander sind hatte ich fast befürchtet^^ Verein ist eh geplant und in der Familie gibts auch Angler, aber man will den Leuten ja auch nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit auf den ...Wecker gehen 
Naja, ich werde mich wahrscheinlich nach ein paar Wochen Kurs und einer kurzen Prüfung eh nicht direkt alleine ans Wasser trauen ohne Ansprechpartner, hätte wohl viel zu viel Bammel aus Unwissenheit ganz groben Unfug zu bauen^^
Das mit dem Führerschein als Beispiel ist doch sehr deutlich 

Aber bis November geht ja auch noch viel Wasser den Rhein runter, man fragt sich halt als Anfänger wie man überhaupt einen Anfang findet, und kann sich kaum vorstellen jemals die verschiedenen Ruten unterscheiden zu können... wenn man noch so gar keine Ahnung hat sinds halt alles einfach Angelruten  Aber ist ja noch viel Zeit zum Lernen.

LG
Kirahi


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

Die Prüfung gibt dir die Erlaubnis zu angeln. Im Grunde nich mehr, und nich weniger.
Das einzige, was ich bisher am Wasser vom wissen her gebraucht hab, war der giftige Barbenlaich.
Schonzeiten und Maße stehn auf der Erlaubniskarte^^

Und noch dazu is jedes Gewässer anders, das heißt jeder kann schon am Nachbarbach wieder Anfänger sein 

Am einfachsten is einfach, schnapp dir jemanden, bzw. frag dich rum, ob dich jemand mitnimmt, und sei einfach interessiert.
So lernst du am meisten.
Oft brauchst du garnich nachfragen, und bekommst erklärt.
Aber am besten merkste dir so viel wie möglich - nichts is nerviger, als 5x hintereinander nen Standartknoten zeigen zu müssen^^


----------



## TimSchmidt (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

Aber wollte dir keine Angst machen. 

Angeln ist ein geiles Hobby. Regelmäßig angeln gehen und mit Leuten nett austauschen hat nie geschadet. 

Im Verein ist so ne Sache. Ich kenn Vereine da lernte eher das falsche als das richtige 

Aber wie gesagt : alles wird gut. Schnapp dir ein Angel Kumpel und dann wird das. 

Darüber hinaus kann ich mich an meine Prüfung nur noch an so Kram erinnern wie: darf man auf einem überschwemmten , eingezäunten Grundstück ohne Schein angeln ?


----------



## Purist (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*



Kirahi schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Seite, die relativ "Anfängerfreundlich" die verschiedenen Angelarten erklärt? Also mit Angelarten meine ich Ansitzangeln, Stippangeln ect. Einiges wird ja aus den verschiedenen Erzählungen hier schon klar, aber hätte gerne mal eine übersichtliche...nun ja...Übersicht  Alles was ich im Netz gefunden habe setzte dann doch ein bestimmtes Vorwissen vorraus...



Vielleicht suchst du sowas:
http://www.rhein-angeln.de/
Es gibt noch mehr Seiten, aber wie du schon richtig erkannt hast: Das Standardwerk im Internet hat bislang, glaube ich zumindest, noch keiner geschrieben und veröffentlicht.

Im Prinzip geht's aber immer um das Gleiche: Köderpräsentation, egal ob beim Posenangeln (dazu gehört die Stipperei), Grundangeln, Fliegenfischen, Spinnfischen. Unterschiede ergeben sich lediglich aus den Fischarten, die man fangen will, und nach den Eigenarten des Gewässers, in dem man fischt. Natürlich spielt auch noch die Bißanzeige eine Rolle.



Kirahi schrieb:


> Wie gut bereitet der Kurs/die Prüfung einen auf den "Ernstfall" vor?



Wenn du einen Kurs machst, und die Lehrenden sind engagiert, lernst du durchaus Bruchstücke, die beim Angeln relevant sind. Für ausreichend halte ich das jedoch, wie viele hier, nicht. Bleiben dir nur Freunde, Bekannte, Familienmitglieder, ein Verein oder das länger dauernde Selbststudium mit Fachbüchern/Internet. Im Grunde klappt auch Letzteres, wenn du dranbleibst und die Sache ernst nimmst.


----------



## bubbka (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

Klingt vielleicht etwas unorthodox, aber als ich damals ein ganz blutiger Anfänger war, habe ich mir den dicken Askari Katalog geschnappt (kannst du kostenlos bestellen) und hab mich da durch die etlichen Ruten und Rollen durchgearbeitet und konnte so schonmal ein kleines Gespür für die passende Abstimmung entwickeln (orientiert an den Unterlagen zum praktischen Teil der Prüfung). Mit einer gesunden Portion Logik und Menschenverstand sowie den Prüfungsmaterialien, die ich von einem Kollegen bekam, klappte es in der Prüfung auch wunderbar ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang. Ein kleines Angelbuch für Anfänger schadet aber auch nicht. Über Auwa Thiemann mag man geteilter Meinung sein, aber sein Buch als Einstieg ist ganz passabel. Habe ich auch schon verschenkt und hat durchaus Früchte getragen beim beschenkten.

P.S.: Versteht mich nicht falsch, die einschlägige Erfahrung am Gewässer ersetzt diese "Trockenlehrmethode" nicht, aber für die Prüfung ist es durchaus praktikabel. Und wenn du denn Schein erstmal in der Tasche hast, kannst du dich einem erfahrenen Angler anschließen und dann mit dem Schein sogar aktiv unter Anleitung das richtige angeln lernen.


----------



## Kirahi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

Hallo nochmal 

Also erst einmal: ein ganz dickes Lob!
Habe  lange überlegt, ob ich hier überhaupt etwas schreiben/fragen soll, weil  ich es aus anderen Foren (andere Themenbereiche) doch eher so kenne,  dass Anfänger mit ihren Fragen und auch Unsicherheiten belächelt und  nicht ernst genommen werden, aber hier kann man sich ja wirklich wohl  fühlen 

Das mit dem Katalog ist ja mal eine geniale Idee, wär  ich so nie drauf gekommen. Da hat man auf jeden Fall immer schön die  Bilder direkt mit bei und nicht einfach ne stumpfe Erklärung unter der  man sich wenig vorstellen kann. Das werd ich bestimmt machen, um einfach  das ganze "Zeug" auch mal visuell zuzuordnen.

http://www.rhein-angeln.de/  sieht jedenfalls interessant aus und da ist auch schon einiges erklärt,  sehr schön werd ich mal ein wenig weiterlesen.

Dass es bei  Vereinen leider durchaus schwarze Schafe gibt (sowohl einzelne Leute als  auch ganze Vereine) habe ich mir schon gedacht, ist ja überall so.  Dabei geht es mir auch weniger ums praktische Lernen, sondern eher um  den Kontakt und darum, später dann auch mal unbesorgt allein ans Wasser  zu gehen (eingezäuntes Gelände, bin nämlich eh Idiotenmagnet und was ich  so an Stories hier gelesen habe...oje ). Werd wohl die erste Zeit mit meinem Vater losziehen, der auch da im Verein ist.
Ich gehe ja fast davon aus, dass man sich mit ein bisschen Routine, über die Sachen, um die ich mir vorher schon nen riesen Kopp mache, garkeine Gedanken mehr macht weil man nach einer Weile einfach weiß wie es läuft^^

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps und ehrlichen Worten,

LG
Kirahi


----------



## daci7 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*



Kirahi schrieb:


> [...]Werd wohl die erste Zeit mit meinem Vater losziehen, der auch da im Verein ist.
> Ich gehe ja fast davon aus, dass man sich mit ein bisschen Routine, über die Sachen, um die ich mir vorher schon nen riesen Kopp mache, garkeine Gedanken mehr macht weil man nach einer Weile einfach weiß wie es läuft^^
> 
> Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps und ehrlichen Worten,
> ...



Schonmal nicht verkehrt - aber geh doch einfach jetz ein paar mal mit Vaddern mit und dann haste die Lernphase hinter dir und kannst direkt selbst experimentieren 
Oder noch besser im Freundeskreis, da hängt auch nicht so schnell der Familiensegen schief.
Und lass dir am Wasser bloß nicht von irgendwelchen Profis reinquatschen - Angeln ist super einfach, auch wenn viele das Gegenteil behaupten.
#h


----------



## Purist (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*



Kirahi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Katalog ist ja mal eine geniale Idee, wär  ich so nie drauf gekommen. Da hat man auf jeden Fall immer schön die  Bilder direkt mit bei und nicht einfach ne stumpfe Erklärung unter der  man sich wenig vorstellen kann. Das werd ich bestimmt machen, um einfach  das ganze "Zeug" auch mal visuell zuzuordnen.



Einerseits verstehe ich Bubbka, als blutige Anfänger haben wir es vor 25 Jahren nicht anders gemacht (damals gab es noch so gut wie kein Internet und große Einzelhändler, die viele Artikel führten, waren auch rar), dabei waren es nicht nur Versandkataloge (Askari gab's damals schon), sondern natürlich auch die der Hersteller (die meisten bieten die heute als PDF Download an) aber es birgt auch ein Problem: 

Bei dem riesigen Angebot, konzentrierst du dich nicht auf das Wesentliche. Sich Kataloge zu besorgen, um einen groben Überblick zu gewinnen, was es alles zu kaufen gibt, schadet gewiss nicht. Für notwendiges Grundlagenwissen ist das aber der verkehrte Weg. 
Darin wird dir schließlich vermittelt was du kaufen sollst (Angebot), nicht aber was eigentlich nur notwendig ist und vor allem auch nicht wirklich, wie und wann du es einzusetzen hast.


----------



## bubbka (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*



Purist schrieb:


> Einerseits verstehe ich Bubbka, als blutige Anfänger haben wir es vor 25 Jahren nicht anders gemacht (damals gab es noch so gut wie kein Internet und große Einzelhändler, die viele Artikel führten, waren auch rar), dabei waren es nicht nur Versandkataloge (Askari gab's damals schon), sondern natürlich auch die der Hersteller (die meisten bieten die heute als PDF Download an) aber es birgt auch ein Problem:
> 
> Bei dem riesigen Angebot, konzentrierst du dich nicht auf das Wesentliche. Sich Kataloge zu besorgen, um einen groben Überblick zu gewinnen, was es alles zu kaufen gibt, schadet gewiss nicht. Für notwendiges Grundlagenwissen ist das aber der verkehrte Weg.
> Darin wird dir schließlich vermittelt was du kaufen sollst (Angebot), nicht aber was eigentlich nur notwendig ist und vor allem auch nicht wirklich, wie und wann du es einzusetzen hast.




Das stimmt natürlich, meine blutigen Anfängerjahre sind mittlerweile rund 13 Jahre her (ohje man wird alt#c) und das Angebot ist riesig geworden. Aber als Mittelweg kann man sich vielleicht die angepriesenen Zielfischcombos oder Zielfischruten- und Rollen zur Brust nehmen. Soweit ich das im aktuellen Katalog ausmachen kann stimmen die vorgeschlagenen Kombinationen größtenteils noch mit den im praktischen Prüfungsteil angegebenen Abstimmungen überein (oder irre ich mich da grob fahrlässig ?). Für die ganz grobe Orientierung durchaus ok.


----------



## Kirahi (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

Nicht falsch verstehen,
ich hatte nicht vor, ausschließlich über diverse Kataloge zu lernen  Es ging mir dabei nur darum, zu den ganzen Begriffen auch mal Bilder zu sehen. Klar kann man sich das ganze auch im Netz zusammensuchen, aber ich persönlich bin ein Mensch, der lieber was zum Blättern hat und ein Katalog abends auf der Couch ist auch gemütlicher als ein Laptop 
Die meisten Dinge wird es ja in verschiedenen Farben und Ausführungen geben, das ist bestimmt gut als Überblick um mal zu sehen, worauf es ankommt. Wenn ich immer mit den selben Bildern "lerne", dann merke ich mir wahrscheinlich eher das Offensichtliche, also zum Beispiel die Farbe, und wenn das ganze vom anderen Hersteller ne andere Farbe hat steh ich aufm Schlauch^^
Wenn man sich das ganze dann in verschiedenen Farben und Ausführungen ansieht, dann sieht man vielleicht eher die Dinge, die Auschlaggebend sind 

Und ein Kurs ist eh geplant, allein schon wegen dem "praktischen" Teil. Es geht mir nur darum die Zeit bis dahin zu überbrücken 

In diesem Sinne, vielen Dank für eure Beiträge ihr habt mir wirklich weitergeholfen :m

LG
Kirahi


----------



## Purist (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*



Kirahi schrieb:


> Die meisten Dinge wird es ja in verschiedenen Farben und Ausführungen geben, das ist bestimmt gut als Überblick um mal zu sehen, worauf es ankommt. Wenn ich immer mit den selben Bildern "lerne", dann merke ich mir wahrscheinlich eher das Offensichtliche, also zum Beispiel die Farbe, und wenn das ganze vom anderen Hersteller ne andere Farbe hat steh ich aufm Schlauch



Farben? Bei was? Bei Kunstködern und genau da sind so schon wieder weniger wichtig, als es die Farbenvielfalt des Marktes vermuten lässt. Dann vielleicht noch bei Fertigfutter, dort wird auch gerne übertrieben, was die Lebensmittelfarbindustrie hergibt. Bei anderen Dingen wird dir besonders viel pseudo-technisches Blabla in Textform auffallen, z.B. bei Angelrollen, das ist zu 90% auch "nur" Marketing. Genauso wie bei Ruten mit ihren angeblichen "Vorzügen". 
Aber wie gesagt, für den Überblick schadet es nicht und nach dem Durchblättern kannst du gewiss sehr viel Zubehör beim Namen nennen, was du wahrscheinlich bislang noch nie gesehen hast. 



Kirahi schrieb:


> Und ein Kurs ist eh geplant, allein schon wegen dem "praktischen" Teil. Es geht mir nur darum die Zeit bis dahin zu überbrücken



Du könntest auch noch Youtube nutzen, aber auch da lauert viel Werbung und fast genausoviele selbsternannte Profiangler, die dafür bezahlt werden, Angler in die Irre zu führen |rolleyes


----------



## Kirahi (30. August 2013)

*AW: Viel gelesen, viele Fragen...*

Sooo...
...noch eine kurze Rückmeldung an alle, die mir hier so nett geholfen haben:

Der Vorbereitungskurs geht in 2 1/2 Wochen los und die Prüfung ist dann anfang November 

Vielen lieben Dank nochmal 

LG
Kirahi


----------

